# Skid shoes for YS626



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey guys , got myself a "new" toy for Xmas... an old ferrari red YS626  
But it desperately needs new shoes, the old ones are complete gone!
Anyone know of replacements that will fit? I wonder if the Honds HS55's(track) are similar.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

boats.net

7KA-51517-00-00 was the part number for my YS-624


----------



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks a lot!


----------

